# Problems with the current administration



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have many problems with this administration and how it does things, and there are some new ones that need to be addressed.

The media-
Long have I been told that the media was largely liberal, and that I was a nut for thinking otherwise. It has now come out that several speakers have been paid hundreds of thousands of dollars (ex. Armstrong Williams) directly by the government to say nice things about the president policies and endorse them. As well, reporters have been let into conferences multiple times without a background check simply because they were conservative (ex. Gay escort and conservative reporter Jeff Gannon).

Governmental incompetence-
A new report has come out stating that all of the intelligence agencies within our borders were completely incompetant of the situation before and during this Iraqi war. We got our information primarialy from a man noted by the German government as a drunk and unreliable. It was from his evidence that we went to war. 
Secondly, the president claims ignorance on about half of the issues he is addressed with at news conferences. Just yestersay when asked about his plan for social security he claimed that he had not yet made a plan, and that the reporter was wrong for stating that he had. This wouldn't be a bad thing except for the fact that on the Bush site there is a link on the homepage to "Find out about President Bush's plan for social security". This is one in a sea of issues he has claimed incompetence on.

I'll be adding more to this later.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I have many problems with this administration and how it does things,


No! Tell me it ain't so MT... I never would have deduced this from you! :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh come now at least argue with me on the topics. You know I almost thought about leaving that part out but I figured hey we can all act like adults here, right? I stand corrected.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I know of 2 huge problems with the administration.

Ones the lying backstabbing sacks of crap liberals on the left coast, the other is the lying backstabbing sacks of crap liberals on the east coast!! :wink:

The ones in the middle don't count, they don't add up to squat during election time anyways!! 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I wish this was just an issue of politics anymore. I am really worried about our country, you should be as well.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Another came to mind...

Hypocrisy-
The conservative wing of the media has been comparing the pope to the president since his death, stating just how close they were and trying to get Bush driven in even further with the religous right. When checked on the fact that John Paul the second protested capital punishment and called the most recent Iraqi war a "defeat for humanity" the news stations such as Fox completely avoided the question.

Conservatives often complain how the liberals only want to produce a larger central government that can pry into individual lives. As shown in the Therisa Schaivo case among others the conservatives in fact wish to dig into personal lives and sort out matters themselves, even if it violates the constitution. As well, after 8 years of crying for state rights under the Clinton administration, the conservatives are now trying (quite successfully) to push nearly all of the power into the federal government.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

When you post things and say , someone said or I saw a report I read or vague things like that it makes people suspect what you write. Aslo post where you heard read or saw these things to lend some creditabilty to your posts.
When ever I hear a story that starts with, I heard that , I am wary about the content. To make your posts creditable add facts that can be backed up by arctiles or news broadcasts or something reliable.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you Mr. 5 post for that tidbit of advice. I will not speak unless I know that my information is the correct information. There is one thing that I cannot stand and that is someone who fabricates facts. I assure you of the validity of everything in my post, if you would like to look it up yourself I am quite sure that it will match.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry that my 5 post shows my ingorance. I guess that I forgot that the man who talks the most knows the most. I will keep my humble opinions to myself and leave men such as your self to solve the worlds problems. If you need me I will just be hunting.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh it isin't that the man who posts the most that knows the most, it is simply the man who posts the most that knows the etiquette of posting. That being said, would you mind debating my points instead of my style of posting?


----------

